# Magazine Deadlines?



## Cotton Theory (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello all,


I'm hoping others are just as curious as I am on this topic. I was wondering about how to time press releases to magazines or specific journalists to get an article or mention of your product into their publication. I know that most magazine content is secured months in advance. 


What would be the best time to submit information to a parent type magazine if you wanted to be featured in a Halloween (Oct) issue, Holiday/Christmas (Dec) issue, or Summer (Jun/July) issue of a 'zine?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Your best bet would be to contact the magazine in question and ask, since it varies so much from mag to mag.

For example, I know one craft mag that needs to get your stuff in July if it's to get into their Christmas issue, and another that needs it in May since they're a trade mag.

I think in general you'd be looking at three to five months lead time, but if you ask you can also find out how they want things submitted, etc.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sometimes it's good to just get the press releases "out", because there are times when the writers for various magazines just go searching for relevant info regarding a story they are writing. 

Even if you miss your "target" issue, it's possible that you could be picked up in a later issue or a different mag/media outlet.


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Has anyone had luck getting into magazines by themselves, or do you pay someone to help you with the process? I probably can't pay a PR person, so is it even worth it to try on your own?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Has anyone had luck getting into magazines by themselves


Yes 

Sometimes the story will come to you as long as you are what they are looking for and you can easily be found (another good reason for paying attention to basic search engine optimization techniques).

Sending out a press release also lets journalists know about your business, what makes you unique, and it might spark their interest in a story.

I also know businesses that have gone the PR route (which can be very expensive and also pretty darn rewarding). If you have the budget for it, it's worth looking into.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Ive been in bust magazine. Basicly they just emailed one day, and said that if I could get them a specific shirt within that week, it would be in their magazine. Sent them the shirt, and two months later, there it was in the may 2006 issue. 

I have been approached by dozens of small magizines and newspapers offering me exchanges basicly where I would pay for one ad, and then they would write about my company in another issue in exchange for that. You get the best bang for your buck by advertising in large magazines though. I have never done any paid magazine ads though.


----------



## LaMamaHen (Jul 31, 2006)

Most magazines work two or more months in advance. The holiday mags are likely already planned and closed.

Send a press release, but call ahead of time to find out exactly whom to send it to. Then, send an e-mail or make a phone call a week or two later to see if they got it and if they have any questions. Make the call quick, direct, polite.

Good luck.


----------



## Cotton Theory (Nov 10, 2005)

You guys are great! Thanks everyone for the helpful information. 

Follow-up question: For the initial call should I phone one of the Editorial Assistants listed in the first few pages of a magazine or should I be contacting a Features Editor directly?

Thank you to all once again.


----------



## LaMamaHen (Jul 31, 2006)

If it's a large magazine, start with the assistant.
You could also call or e-mail a writer whose work you think shows an interest in what you do.
Good luck.


----------



## Cotton Theory (Nov 10, 2005)

Good advice, thank you!


----------

